# Photos of Bayley's Hot Sister Go Viral in the Wrestling Community



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Bayley is more attractive in my opinion.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

A man needs a name...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bayleys not ugly, but she's not very pretty at all either. Looks like her sister got all the good looks.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

hew Not bad...


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Nah I think it is them tits still.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

phyfts said:


> A man needs a name...



Brenda Martinez definitely inherited more of the Latina genes than Bayley:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

They really do resemble each other enough that angles could be worked. Maybe she can actually talk and could start handling promo duties.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Latinas are the fucking the best.

:drose


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

phyfts said:


> A man needs a name...





307858 said:


> Brenda Martinez definitely inherited more of the Latina genes than Bayley:


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

I wonder if the excellent promo ability runs in the family :hmmm


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah, but hows her backside? That's the real deciding factor here.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

This is like some alternate universe shit. :lmao


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Bayley definitely has a body on her.

She just has that overbite, which I personally don't mind, and always found mildly attractive.

When she puts her hair down, she looks good.

Also, when she opens her mouth, it sounds like she is apologizing for forgetting to feed your dog, her voice is kinda annoying


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Flair Flop said:


> They really do resemble each other enough that angles could be worked. Maybe she can actually talk and could start handling promo duties.


*
How tragic would it be if she possesses passable wrestling ability and gets Bayley fired? *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give her a film contract. :focus


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

307858 said:


> Brenda Martinez definitely inherited more of the Latina genes than Bayley:
> 
> []


What "Latina Genes"??

Latina isn't a race...hell, it's not even a term used outside the US. She looks like a white woman.

Americans do realize that there are hispanic people that are like 100% European phenotype, right??


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Flair Flop said:


> They really do resemble each other enough that angles could be worked. Maybe she can actually talk and could start handling promo duties.


I thought that was Bayley at first. :lol

She's beautiful.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I could see them pull an Eric Angle/Kurt Angle switch in a match with the right lighting and maybe a Bayley shirt turned into a mask.

It's worth exploring something this good when it falls in your lap.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

They could pulla Sting here. Hear me out...with the upcoming HW vs HW feud, Brenda could pose as Bayley during the SS match and pretty much sabotage the WWE HW throughout the match with really dumb mistakes. The next night Bayley can swear it wasn't her only to not be believed. Then they could pull a Hebner deal and have it somehow exposed that Ronda paid Brenda to do the whole thing with them both in the ring. Bayley could go all dark because none of her friends believed her

No, I'm not serious here. Just rambling.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Still a paper bagger.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

hot?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

She's hot and Bayley is her imperfect bizarro duplicate.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> What "Latina Genes"??
> 
> Latina isn't a race...hell, it's not even a term used outside the US. She looks like a white woman.
> 
> Americans do realize that there are hispanic people that are like 100% European phenotype, right??


You're right. I am aware of the distinction between ethnicity and race.
I used "Latina" more colloquially to say she is less likely to turn out Skeletor Kelly Conway:










And more likely to turn out 2017 Jennifer Lopez (48 years)










That is more robust melanin


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:risingangle


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't see it :shrug

They look the same kind of attractive in case of their facial features. Only difference between them is where Bayley is all about dat ass this one is all about dem tits.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Flair Flop said:


> They could pulla Sting here. Hear me out...with the upcoming HW vs HW feud, Brenda could pose as Bayley during the SS match and pretty much sabotage the WWE HW throughout the match with really dumb mistakes. The next night Bayley can swear it wasn't her only to not be believed. Then they could pull a Hebner deal and have it somehow exposed that Ronda paid Brenda to do the whole thing with them both in the ring. Bayley could go all dark because none of her friends believed her
> 
> No, I'm not serious here. Just rambling.


*GREAT IDEA, BRO! :russo*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JLo is one of the pretty much perfect ones. Not fat, curvy but only in two correct places to be curvy and not too curvy in those places, and great face and eyes.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Yeah, but hows her backside? That's the real deciding factor here.


Asking the real questions. Can she compete with this?:hmm:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley, to be fair, does have a great body. Again, curvy in the right places without being too curvy; great ass and tits. It's just her face..


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

So we get the autistic one.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

:curry2 :curry2 :curry2 :Tripslick


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bayley looks like a foot, her sister is definitely better looking imo. Bayleys body is top notch though, but i can't see past her droopy face and cartoon teeth.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Latinas are the fucking the best.
> 
> :drose


Without question, that's why I married one haha!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Without question, that's why I married one haha!


Me too! Although, mine is half latina (and half white/italian). Best mix.

:hbk1


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Me too! Although, mine is half latina (and half white/italian). Best mix.
> 
> :hbk1


Congratulations to you sir!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Congratulations to you sir!!


Congrats to yourself, as well. We married extremely well.

ositivity


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

So she's basically the Nikki Bella to Bayley's Brie Bella.

Look similar but she got the bigger tits :cena5


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Holy tits Batman!!!


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

307858 said:


> Brenda Martinez definitely inherited more of the Latina genes than Bayley:


She looks like a cross between Bayley and Brie Bella, especially in the second photo


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MC 16 said:


> Bayley is more attractive in my opinion.


Your opinions are the Bayley's face of intellectual discussion.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Kink_Brawn said:


> What "Latina Genes"??
> 
> Latina isn't a race...hell, it's not even a term used outside the US. She looks like a white woman.
> 
> Americans do realize that there are hispanic people that are like 100% European phenotype, right??


The terms "Hispanic" and "Latino" have their origins in the 1970s. The U.S. government opened the border to Mexico and central-America, so they needed terms to count all the people coming in from those Spanish speaking countries. Most Hispanic/Latino Americans are actually racial mixes:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Empire#Legacy


> The long colonial period in Spanish America resulted in a mixing of the peoples. *Most Hispanics in the Americas have mixed European and Indigenous ancestry, while some others have African ancestry.*







"Hispanics" are so diverse, that there are even Hispanics of Jewish Ancestry:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

:zayn3 I approve.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Amazing how many guys confuse tits with general attractiveness. Bayley is way cuter.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Overall I would still say Bayley is more attractive. Her sister is pretty hot though.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Dem tittiez


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Amazing how many guys confuse tits with general attractiveness. Bayley is way cuter.


It's not like you are innocent here either. After all you are guilty of confusing ugly with cute.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

I would hug the shit out of Brenda


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Amazing how many guys confuse tits with general attractiveness. Bayley is way cuter.


You're confusing your Eugene/Mrs Men fetishes with general cuteness. Bayley is just a less attractive version of her sister even without tits in the equation.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad to see physical attraction is the most important quality in a woman. Oh wait...


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> https://new2.fjcdn.com/gifs/15+seductive+gifs+of+wwe+divas_251b4e_5389896.gif[/img]*


*

who's she?*


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

She definitely looks like a hot version of Bayley in those pictures. I'd like to see how she looks without filter but I'm sure she's still more attractive than Bayley. Bayleyy isn't ugly she's just average looking with a great body. But the women in the WWE today are less attractive than the women of the past, not counting Alexa and Lana.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Damn, her sister is more hotter than Bayley, WWE should have signed her beautiful ass. *_


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know about hotter, but I gladly fuck the both of them at the same time

C'mon, my dick needs some "hugging"


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

They look so alike but at the same time not. She,s like an upgraded Bayley


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Que bonita.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lil Mark said:


> Glad to see physical attraction is the most important quality in a woman. Oh wait...


The most important thing I can find in a woman is mah dick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ecclesiastes10 said:


> who's she?


*Maryse, back when she wrestled.*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

RamPaige said:


> She definitely looks like a hot version of Bayley in those pictures. I'd like to see how she looks without filter but I'm sure she's still more attractive than Bayley. Bayleyy isn't ugly she's just average looking with a great body. But the women in the WWE today are less attractive than the women of the past, not counting Alexa and Lana.


Kevin Owen's wife is hotter than most of the women in WWE right now.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

This is a weird thread.

I did laugh when someone pointed out one got tits the other, ass. Made me realize, teach them the fusion dance. BRENDA+BAILEY= Bray...ley? Oh dear God if they mess up they become Bray for 5 minutes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Amazing how many guys confuse tits with general attractiveness. Bayley is way cuter.


Kinda like how people consider Charlotte hot when just a year ago people were calling her a man. She began showing her tits more and all of a sudden SHE'S HOT!!!!! Still the same Charlotte with no curves and no womanly shape unlike Bayley. Lana and Nikki Bella aren't exactly perfect in the face but they show tits for days so most guys don't care. Bayley is very attractive but she hasn't been portrayed well in months and that hurts her appeal to some.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

JDP2016 said:


> Kinda like how people consider Charlotte hot when just a year ago people were calling her a man. She began showing her tits more and all of a sudden SHE'S HOT!!!!! Still the same Charlotte with no curves and no womanly shape unlike Bayley. Lana and Nikki Bella aren't exactly perfect in the face but they show tits for days so most guys don't care. Bayley is very attractive but she hasn't been portrayed well in months and that hurts her appeal to some.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Who tf is calling Charlotte hot? I'm pretty sure the majority of this forum were sickened by her nude leaks.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Kinda like how people consider Charlotte hot when just a year ago people were calling her a man. She began showing her tits more and all of a sudden SHE'S HOT!!!!! Still the same Charlotte with no curves and no womanly shape unlike Bayley. Lana and Nikki Bella aren't exactly perfect in the face but they show tits for days so most guys don't care. Bayley is very attractive but she hasn't been portrayed well in months and that hurts her appeal to some.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


Lana is absolutely gorgeous. She makes Bayley look like the bottom of a sandal.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Charlotte has a more feminine face now, she doesn't resemble Skeletor on Roids.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think she's that hot :shrug Her and Bayley are both average IMO. Bayley's not ugly, but she's not gorgeous either. Same goes for her sister. They do look really alike though.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Cant make a decision until we get a booty shot


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bayley >>


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

@Legit BOSS

I have an update. She lives in Vegas. Bust a 3ku1 and go "report back on her"










Receipts: Las Vegas Insider | September 2015


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Genking48 said:


> I don't see it :shrug
> 
> They look the same kind of attractive in case of their facial features. Only difference between them is where Bayley is all about dat ass this one is all about dem tits.


Agreed. Look exactly the same. Since I have never seen a bikini pic of Bayley, you could sell me on that being her, big tits included.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

CesaroSwing said:


> Who tf is calling Charlotte hot? I'm pretty sure the majority of this forum were sickened by her nude leaks.


:kobe that didn't stop them from jacking off to her leaks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, why aren't there more photos!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Now all we need is a Sasha Banks sister with hair


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

SHIRLEY said:


> Now all we need is a Sasha Banks sister with hair


At the Bizarro exchange rate I have deduced "Cousin It" is the Banks with hair.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

If I find out Alexa Bliss and Peyton Royce have hotter sisters, I think my head will explode.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

SHIRLEY said:


> Now all we need is a Sasha Banks sister with hair


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> If I find out Alexa Bliss and Peyton Royce have hotter sisters, I think my head will explode.


*So I take it you haven't seen Alexa's mom yet :mj*


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So I take it you haven't seen Alexa's mom yet :mj*


Oh my fucking god. She's hot too!










I didn't know. Damn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Oh my fucking god. She's hot too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Her mom could totally pass as her sister too :lol*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Her mom could totally pass as her sister too :lol*


I call bullshit on her not being her sister.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Bayley would as hot if she showed more tits and ass. She's got a lot, just hidden under all these clothes because of her stupid character.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think hot-ish is a better description. She's prettier than Bayley, but not a stunner either.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

From the breasts up, Bayley's sister is more attractive. But Bayley has a lot going for her from the torso down...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Bayley's ass is overrated IMO.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I would take 100 Bayley to Bayley Suplex's from her sister, please and thank you.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Meh, don't see why the fuss. She isn't overly attractive either.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Bayley's ass is overrated IMO.


Fugg outta hurr wit dat bullshiet!


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

I think both are around equal. Keep in mind that Bayley never dresses to be sexy, when she does or even dresses casually, she looks like a whole different person to the one we see. Brenda might be more classically hot with the bigger tits, but some are just more attracted to Bayley's girl next door vibe(and ass). Its a matter of preference between both.

On a side note, who the hell names their daughters Pamela and Brenda? The first thing I think of when I think of Pamela and Brenda, I think those two miserable old wenches otherwise known as Marge's sisters(even if that technicall isn't their name). Basically their names reminds me of 2 miserable unmarried old aunts that you see once in a year every time they come for thanksgiving.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Fugg outta hurr wit dat bullshiet!


Calm bro, some peeps have different tastes. I don't have an issue with her ass as a rule. It's just not this glorious top tier ass. J Lo, Shakira, those are tp tier asses Bayley is just some girl by comparison.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

She's not good looking at all


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bayley is cuter imo


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

lol all I see here is that she's the slutty sister/

Bayley's way better looking, and i don't find Bayley all that good looking either.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't believe there are people that think Bayley is cuter lol. To me, her sister blows her out of the water.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

307858 said:


> Brenda Martinez definitely inherited more of the Latina genes than Bayley:


 6/10

nothing special, neither is Bayley


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

The virginity is strong in this thread.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Saturn said:


> 6/10
> 
> nothing special, neither is Bayley


Oh boy oh boy would I LOVE to see a pic of you right now, Romeo.


----------



## JooJCeeC (Apr 4, 2017)

It's all about that Jaw. Runs in the family.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks over talent

So 2006


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Oh boy oh boy would I LOVE to see a pic of you right now, Romeo.


And throw in a picture of his girlfriend while he's at it.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

'hot' sister. Okay. Both are below average by far, lol.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

What's the problem with the lot of you? I think, Bayley is very fuckable.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

God Of Anger Juno said:


> :kobe that didn't stop them from jacking off to her leaks.


But theyll jack off to anything


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

She's super average looking, what is wrong with you guys?

Bayley is cute because of her mannerisms etc.

The sister does have a very lovely chest but face wise she isn't hot.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Why are you 'muricans so obsessed with jerking off? Ever heard of finding a girlfriend?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Her mom could totally pass as her sister too :lol*


Straight up, at first glance I thought she was younger than Alexa :lmao


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Both are horrific. Bayley's lack of hotness is a huge reason why she's not over.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I love the threads where you can tell which posters have never even talked to a real woman before, let alone seen one naked. The standards of attractiveness get really high when you spend all day jacking off to models and pornstars.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> 'hot' sister. Okay. Both are *below average by far*, lol.


Are you secretly Ryan Gosling or some shit? :lol


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I love the threads where you can tell which posters have never even talked to a real woman before, let alone seen one naked. The standards of attractiveness get really high when you spend all day jacking off to models and pornstars.



I mean, hey I'll admit I ain't never seen a girl naked before or anything, but my standards aren't all that high. I mean hey to me Bayley is cuter than most people here are giving her credit for. But I get what you're saying, most guys look at all these models and pornstars(hell most pornstars ain't really all that attractive to be honest) and they think anything less than that isn't worth a look. It's sad really.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice, I'm a fan. Team Hot Sister FTW.

I can't believe there's some people saying Bayley is good looking, in reference to her face. Great body, no doubt. But if you look at just the head... off the top of my head I can only think of two women in WWE history with a worse face- Chyna (pre plastic surgery) and Nicole Bass. The video in the OP nailed it- Bayley has the little mouth with a Leno chin. Little beady eyes, big nose and forehead.










Air brushed, make up, edited official WWE photo... and... yikes. I know beauty is subjective, but come on.

Good thing WWE's not a beauty pageant. Bayley is a very good wrestler and has a marketable style with the colourful outfits. But the topic at hand is hotness and Bayley's sister vs. Bayley is like Brock Lesnar facing Spike Dudley in an arm wrestling match.


----------

